# Best way to toe-nail studs



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I generally use the 2 nails through the 4x and 1 through the other side (3" nails). I will nail the 2x side if there isn't room to get a nail gun in between studs. I guess my main reasoning for doing it this way is that if the nail doesn't sink completely, it won't affect hanging the drywall if the nails are on the sides as opposed to the front. (You don't have to go back with a hammer and drive them in.) I don't think there's really a right or wrong. There will likely be other opinions.......


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bluefitness said:


> I have seen some framers toe nail studs through the 2x side and some nail it through the 4x side. What is the proper way to toe nail studs? I have seen it where they nail two nails through one side of the 4x and then one nail in the middle of the other side. I also see them nailing it on either side of the 2x. Also, what is the recommended nail size?


Often, when framing new construction, walls are pre-built, and stood-up. The studs are nailed by shooting two nail per stud-end, thru the bottom plates, and thru the top plates.

When stick framing: Structural frame-work should incoporate two toe-nails per 3-1/2" side with the required nail sizes for your regional codes.
Sometimes, studs are placed closely next to others on a top/bottom plate. This may only allow toe-nailing on one side, and one or two nails on the 1-1/2" side of the stud.

If you are constructing partition walls (non-load bearing), then it's not crucial how you attach these, as long as they don't come apart with a reasonable degree of force. Make sure that they are secure.


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

Whenever possible nail through the 4x side, use 3" nails when framing.


----------



## joelbuckley (May 5, 2008)

Generally, two 8d common nails on each side (a total of four nails) are sufficient, although you can't go wrong with 10d (3"). Local codes may vary.

If you don't have a nail gun, you might find it helpful to pre-drill with a small drill bit, say 1/8". Takes more time, but saves frustration for the DIYer. Also useful is a largish nail set (tool) to drive the nails in flush. I keep a 1/4" punch in my toolbox, which is actually made to drive pins through holes but is also great for setting nails in tight spots and at weird angles. Available at just about any hardware store.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

3 nails for 16d nails and 4 nails for 8d nails in 2x4 studs. All through the face. This is the code for structural studs, not backing. When circumstances prevent the occasional stud (2x4) from being able to be made, then edge nailing is sufficient.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

How many nails for non-load bearing walls?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

The same. common sense should prevail. The point is, that some walls are structural and others merely dividing and aesthetic. They still hold the weight of drywall and perhaps cabinets, so they should be made to the same standards.

Some toenailed "boards" are just backing backing for drywall and there is no schedule for those.


----------

